# [solved] DIrect Rendering: NO (/var/log/Xorg.0.log YES)

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

I have a ProSavage laptop, and each time I start X, /var/log/Xorg.0.log reports that Direct Rendering is enabled, and dmesg doesn't report any errors, but glxgears runs at 30fps and glxinfo says there is no direct rendering.

What gives? This is the weirdest problem I have ever experienced. I'm running a CVS version of Xorg (installed as per the instructions on dri.freedesktop.org/Building) and the compiled Mesa and DRM kernel modules, all from that dri.freedesktop.org instructions. 

Why am I running the CVS? Because I couldn't get portage to emerge Xorg 7, that's why. But that's not the problem. The problem is, why is /var/log/Xorg.0.log saying Direct Rendering is on while it isn't? And how can I correct this?

----------

## bkunlimited

post xorg.conf and output of glxinfo

did you run opengl-update xorg?

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

This is one long post:

```

X Window System Version 6.9.0 (Minimal DRI build from X.org tree)

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.9

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3stable i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux athena-ASAMIYA 2.6.12-gentoo-r9StableAgain #2 Thu Nov 10 03:30:45 SGT 2005 i686

Build Date: 07 January 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan  8 19:19:44 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "lcd"

(**) |   |-->Device "savage"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz,/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "5"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "10"

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3156 card 1106,3156 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b091 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 4400,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 17c4,0230 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 17c4,0230 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 17c4,0230 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 17c4,0230 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 17c4,0230 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 17c4,0230 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:6: chip 1106,3068 card 17c4,2230 rev 80 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 5333,8d04 card 0000,7000 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe81fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0f800000 - 0x0fbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0f400000 - 0x0f7fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8100000/19, 0xf0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xec000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xebffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000400 - 0xe80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000400 - 0xe80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8000400 - 0xe80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module synaptics

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module synaptics

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 2.0.2) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

   Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

   Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

   Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

   SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

   SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

   SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ProSavageDDR found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8000400 - 0xe80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8000400 - 0xe80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(**) SAVAGE(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SAVAGE(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SAVAGE(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) SAVAGE(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 15296 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR Family BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Garphics Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 0.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8d04, "ProSavage DDR-K"

(--) SAVAGE(0): Engine: "ProSavageDDR"

(--) SAVAGE(0): AGP card detected

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP DMA

(==) SAVAGE(0): Will try command and vertex DMA mode

(**) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using 16 MB AGP aperture

(II) SAVAGE(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xe8100000 with size 0x80000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SAVAGE(0): probed videoram:  16384k

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) SAVAGE(0): No DDC signal

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C bus "I2C bus" initialized.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" removed.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Detected current MCLK value of 14.318 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): 800x600 TFT LCD panel detected and active

(--) SAVAGE(0): - Limiting video mode to 800x600

(--) SAVAGE(0): Found 13 modes at this depth:

    [10f] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [134] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [144] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [154] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [11e] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [112] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 160Hz

    [115] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [118] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 130Hz

    [17b] 1280 x 768, 60Hz

    [16a] 1280 x 960, 60Hz, 85Hz

    [11b] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [13e] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

    [124] 1600 x 1200, 60Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): lcd: Using hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

(II) SAVAGE(0): lcd: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 220.00 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x350 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 320x175 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 11e at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 10f at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 720x400 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 360x200 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 154 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x432 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 416x312 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x384 54Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 59Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 800x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 112 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 144 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 134 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(==) SAVAGE(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000400 - 0xe80004ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe817ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 15296 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR Family BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Garphics Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 0.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xf0000000 with size 0x1000000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x1000000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xf2000000, size: 0x5000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xf4000000, size: 0x3000000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xf6000000,0x1000000)

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xf4000000,0x3000000)

(WW) SAVAGE(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf2000000,0x5000000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): map aperture:0xb17e4000

(II) SAVAGE(0): 5832 kB of Videoram needed for 3D; 16384 kB of Videoram available

(II) SAVAGE(0): Sufficient Videoram available for 3D

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] bpp: 32 depth: 24

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+284: 2484

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] created "savage" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xcfd5c000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xcfd5c000 to 0xb17d2000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000207 [AGP 0x1106/0x3156; Card 0x5333/0x8d04]

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] 16384 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] command DMA handle = 0xec000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] agpTextures handle = 0xec100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] aperture handle = 0xf2000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Enabling ShadowStatus for DRI.

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status handle = 0x02d68000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status page mapped at 0xb17d1000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(**) SAVAGE(0): DRI is enabled

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): virtualX:800,virtualY:600

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:32,tiledwidthBytes:3200,tiledBufferSize:1945600 

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:32,widthBytes:3200,BufferSize:1921024 

(II) SAVAGE(0): videoRambytes:0x01000000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x00854000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x00854000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureOffset:0x0078b000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): depthOffset:0x005b0000,depthPitch:3200

(II) SAVAGE(0): backOffset:0x003d5000,backPitch:3200

(II) SAVAGE(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (800,1254)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Largest offscreen area available: 800 x 654

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved for tiled front buffer at offset 0x00075300 ,size:0x000060e0

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved back buffer at offset 0x3d5000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved depth buffer at offset 0x5b0000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved 8528 kb for textures at offset 0x78b000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      24 128x128 slots

(==) SAVAGE(0): Backing store disabled

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) SAVAGE(0): DPMS enabled

(II) SAVAGE(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) SAVAGE(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRIServer:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   reserved_map_agpstart:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   reserved_map_idx:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   sarea_priv_offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   chipset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   sgram:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   frontbufferSize:0x001d5000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   frontPitch:0x00000c80

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   backbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   backOffset:0x003d5000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   backPitch:0x00000c80

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   depthbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   depthOffset:0x005b0000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   depthPitch:0x00000c80

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   textureOffset:0x0078b000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   textureSize:0x00854000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   textureSize:0x00854000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   logTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agp:handle:0x00000001

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agp:offset:0x01000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agp:size:0x01000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agp:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   registers:handle:0xe8100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   registers:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   registers:size:0x00080000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   registers:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   status:handle:0x02d68000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   status:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   status:size:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   status:map:0xb17d1000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agpTextures:handle:0xec100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agpTextures:offset:0x00100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agpTextures:size:0x00f00000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   apgTextures:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   cmdDma:handle:0xec000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   cmdDma:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   cmdDma:size:0x00100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   cmdDma:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRI:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   chipset:0x00000006

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   width:0x00000320

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   height:0x00000258

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   mem:0x01000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   cpp:4

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   zpp:4

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agpMode:4

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   bufferSize:65536

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   frontbufferSize:0x001d5000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   backbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   backOffset:0x003d5000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   depthbufferSize:0x001db000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   depthOffset:0x005b0000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   textureOffset:0x0078b000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   textureSize:0x00800000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   logTextureGranularity:0x00000014

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agpTextureHandle:0xec100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   agpTextureSize:0x00f00000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000014

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   apertureHandle:0xf2000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   apertureSize:0x05000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   aperturePitch:0x00002000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   statusHandle:0x02d68000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   statusSize:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]   sarea_priv_offset:0x00000898

(II) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 115 at 60Hz.

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Okay, now for /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the next post.

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# Loads Synaptics module

   Load "synaptics"

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 37.9

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "savage"

    Driver      "savage"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "savage"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

#LCD SUSPEND settings

Option "StandbyTime" "5"

Option "SuspendTime" "10"

Option "OffTime" "30"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Touchpad"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "SendCoreEvents"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   # The rest of the options are NOT required, just a default similar to the Windows drivers with non of the extra features.

   Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option "TopEdge" "1400"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0100"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.05"

EndSection

```

THE CLINCHER, though, is in the next post - glxinfo says there's no DR going on![/bug]

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

```

And there you have it.

----------

## bkunlimited

did you run opengl-update xorg?

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

Yeah, I did all right. Sorry for not posting that before. sigh... anyway, I erased the xorg-x11 and am trying to install xorg-x11 modular. Perhaps I'll have better consistency that way.

----------

## 4andrew4

I have same problem with xorg 6.8.2-r6. I got these errors when I run glxinfo:

```
libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
```

However I have direct rendering when running as root. So it can be problem with the permissions to libGL. root has read and write permission, others just read.

----------

## mpsii

 *4andrew4 wrote:*   

> I have same problem with xorg 6.8.2-r6. I got these errors when I run glxinfo:
> 
> ```
> libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)
> 
> ...

 

Since it works as root, do you have the following at the end of your xorg.conf file:

```
Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

If not, then only root has access to DRI.

----------

## hook

I had a similar problem. Not sure if it's the same, but look at this thread still ...could be something to do with it - the simptoms are alike.

----------

## 4andrew4

I have found solution in this forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-421013.html

The solution from there is to add the user to video group.

----------

## mpsii

Please put [solved] in the topic title. Glad to hear you found the answer.

----------

## Motoi-Sakuraba-Milfeuille

Well, even though I did have the DRI Mode 0666 at the end of my xorg.conf (didn't it show up?).... I'll just mark this one as solved. I don't dare run anything 3D as root... in fact, when I load the savage modules, I have to sudo -k instantly or else the machine will freeze after an undetermined amount of time when root is logged in.

Unfortunately, it seems that with these new tweaks, this freeze is appearing on my other kernel... the one with no DRI modules compiled for it. I have yet to hunt down the cause of this problem.

----------

